# Rust On Outside my Lang Help!!!!!



## scpatterson (Nov 3, 2009)

How do you guys treat the outside of your firebox????? My paint ah sfinally give out on the sides of teh firebox and Im sure it will start to rust soon...Thougt about cooking oil or maybe repainting....Any Ideas???


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey SC,

I have high temp engine enamel on my rig, and it works really well. I have also read where others have "seasoned" the exterior of their smokers too, with Pam, or vegetable oil just like a cast iron skillet. I can't personally say if that works with the high heat generated by a fire box or not.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 3, 2009)

I would think the oil/Pam would burn out since it gets so hot but not sure...Thanks for the info


----------



## raceyb (Nov 3, 2009)

You'll need to address that and remove loose rust and paint with a high temp paint. I season the outside of my smoker with canola oil and it seems to do fine. Every once in awhile I'll refill my pump sprayer and coat and rub it. I tend to have to do this on horizontal surfaces more then verticals.


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 3, 2009)

I agree...the firebox really pumps out the heat, and "seasoning" it might not work for the heat source.  Here is the engine paint I used... The engine enamel goes to 500° and they have a high heat that goes north of 1200°.  http://www.duplicolor.com/products/engine.html


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 3, 2009)

Give Ben a call, he can tell you exactly what to do.


----------



## evo 9 guy (Nov 3, 2009)

I would sand/prep as much as possible to get the loose weathered paint off the metal surface and repaint with 1200* paint as it is the firebox and gets very high in temperature. I found some 1200* paint at ACE and Pep Boys when I built the UDS. I am sure any hardware store would have some of the stuff though.


----------



## rod guy (Nov 3, 2009)

I'd try the auto parts store for the paint, might be cheaper.


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 3, 2009)

How thick is the metal on the firebox?   I think it is about a 1/4 inch but I dont have a lang yet.   If it is that thick the rust shouldnt bother it.  I leave my BBQ pit out in the back patio all year long and although it has rust it hasnt been affected at all other than looks.  Of course i live in sunny Ca and we dont get that Frog Choking Rain you southern boys get.  

If I were concerned I'd spray it with Rustoleum spray can paint in Black.  It stops the rust and makes it look good.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 3, 2009)

The new Langs are 1/4 steel.

The paint has blistered and peeled a bit on my Lang's firebox but it hasn't rusted yet. I scrapped off the loose paint and applied a coat of Crisco shortening to the bare metal before I fired it up the last time. The metal as turned dark but it isn't black like on my cast iron pots, I imagine a couple more treatments and it will get that way. 

I picked up a can of Rust-o-lium brand flat black High Temp paint at Lowes. It's rated to 1200*. I haven't used it yet. Thought I'd see how the Crisco treatment weathered over the fall and winter, If I need to repaint the firebox, then I'll have the paint on hand.


----------



## kurtsara (Nov 3, 2009)

I talked to a few lang owners at the American Royal while we walked around and some said rub crisco on firebox as it is cooling down, after your cook.


----------



## rickw (Nov 3, 2009)

Not a Lang but I had some rust on my Horizon firebox. I prepped the area by using the grinder and wire wheel. I then used some Rust-o-lium high heat paint. 

I figure I'll have to do this maintenance at least once a year to keep it looking good.


----------



## eaglewing (Nov 3, 2009)

I have used this product several times, it works great BUT NOT ON FIRE BOXES!!

there is no way it is rated to 1200* cuz I have seen it deteriorate after only a couple uses...

I am going to try some of the other products offered in this thread and others...

HOWEVER, adding crisco right after the smoke as it is cooling down sounds like a GREAT idea at least worth a try!!


*ALSO Dutch, i hate hearing your Lang is already paint chipping... when I get mine I have no garage so I guess I'm gona have to get a custom cover made*


----------



## randya (Nov 3, 2009)

The key is to kill the rust. 1st choose, sandblasting and then paint with a *High Temperature Paint *as some as it is done. 2nd, clean with a grinder/hard wire brush and then treat with a rust preventive solvent. One I have used that works good is *Right Stuff* then paint with a *High Temperature Paint* as some as it is done. The important part is paint it as soon as you get it ready, rust will set in very quickly. Good luck and I hope it works for you.


----------



## kurtsara (Nov 3, 2009)

Luckily I have room here, I keep the Lang in my 30X40 shop and the other 4 smokers in the house garage, the wife parks in the house garage, I park in the shop.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 3, 2009)

Patterson, I DO have experience with that problem
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





My Tejas Smoker began to flake off the SFB last year after several big smokes.I just grabbed the Pam and sprayed it and continue to now,every time I cook. It looks like a seasoned pan;black,smooth and no rust.I can't afford the good high temp. and refuse to paint each year,so...........


----------



## Dutch (Nov 3, 2009)

It's the nature of the beast (heat and paint).  I knew about the paint blistering and peeling before I got the 60. I figured it was a matter of "when" and not "if". Lang's aren't the only units that have this problem.


----------



## eaglewing (Nov 3, 2009)

RGR that, then it is to be expected... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I guess pretty much no unit is free from this with all that heat.


----------



## sumosmoke (Nov 3, 2009)

The outside of my firebox (Lang 48 Patio) has developed more than enough rust and it's been sanded and re-painted once, but the rust has returned. My husband bought some of that high temp enamal paint (found at the auto parts store) and the plan is:

1. sand it down really well
2. apply naval jelly (with a toothbrush or brush .. it will eat up whatever rust is left over and act as a seasoning agent)
3. apply paint

I saw the use of navel jelly from another thread on the forum ...


----------



## sumosmoke (Nov 3, 2009)

Here's the link to that thread I was referring to:

navel jelly use


----------



## eaglewing (Nov 3, 2009)

GOOD JOB! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 that's very cool. I go to HD or Lowes once a day, I'll be getting this ASAP.


----------



## sumosmoke (Nov 3, 2009)

If you don't find it at Lowes or HD, they mentioned it being stocked at local automart stores, too. Good luck with your project!


----------



## eaglewing (Nov 3, 2009)

OH, I think you might be right, I don't think they do carry it at HD or Lowes. thx


----------



## garyt (Nov 3, 2009)

I have read in many places there is no good way to keep the paint on a Lang firebox, mine hasn't started to go yet. They say to treat it like a cast iron fry pan, keep it coated with veg oil or Crisco and keep it seasoned and that it will take on a black color.


----------



## capt dan (Nov 4, 2009)

That is exactly right, I redo mine about 1-2 times a month, but I smoke food 2-3 times a week usually. Nonstick spray works well too.  NOTHING that you use will work permanently. I think I repainted mine 3-4 times before I just gave up on it and went to the veggie oil. After a while, It takes on a nice seasoned look.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Its the  cheapest way to  keep the rust at bay IMO


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 4, 2009)

Im gonna try the cooking spray I think. My paint has really flaked thsi last time I cooked and wante dto treat it correctly. Im gonn just buy a can and keep it on teh cooker and spray after every cook while its hot and Im cleaning it...I will let eveyone know how I like it....Thanks for all the input


----------



## garyt (Nov 4, 2009)

I would apply the oil before it gets hot, and I am going to look into the type of oil to use, highest temp before burning. Not sure but olive oil may be one of them, good luck, keep us posted


----------



## pepeskitty (Nov 4, 2009)

This also got me thinking what the highest smoking points of oils would be.  A quick search found this:

http://www.goodeatsfanpage.com/Colle...mokePoints.htm


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 4, 2009)

looks like peanut oil has one of the highest and luck has it I just decided to fry 3 turkeys this weekend with peanut oil so I will have to take some out for the firebox..i will let you know how it works
Thanks for the link and info


----------



## eaglewing (Nov 4, 2009)

510 F: Safflower Oil†

I'm surprised about safflower oil... that's cool tho. Makes for great oil to cook fish in too.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 4, 2009)

What is the world is a Saflower??????Anyway I went and wired brushed the crap out of the firebox, Cleaned it with some paint thinnner and let it dry. I then put Cooking ol on it, I know this is what I had in the cabinet. It looked so good I ended up rubbing down the warmer and all the vents, They looked so good i even put some on my motorcylce,,,,,Not really but it got dark on me but tomorrow Im gonna finish the job. Man it sure looked good. I will put another coat on it and saturday Im doing a cook for a friend so it will get a chance to heta up good annd when done Im gonna put some more. I will get some pics tomorrow and some after the smoke...


----------



## sumosmoke (Nov 4, 2009)

If I go the route of seasoning the firebox with an oil-type substance instead of sanding and repainting, would I still need to sand off the old rust first prior to the first coat of oil on the firebox?


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 4, 2009)

I did......I wire brushed the crap out of it and then cleaned it real good....Then oiled heavily


----------



## sumosmoke (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Scott. The weather is going to be perfect this weekend so that's my project!


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 4, 2009)

Who is Scott???????????????????????????????????????/


----------



## sumosmoke (Nov 4, 2009)

Yanno - I'm notorious for calling people the wrong name .... my apologies!!!


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 4, 2009)

Shoot I will answer to almost anything.......My wife even calls me Scott sometimes on accident.......Maybe I shoudl change my anme fro Chris to Scott..It would really make her life easier..that is until she starts calling me Ted again...


----------



## workoutchamp (Nov 5, 2009)

I had a Lang 84 Deluxe for a year - and outgrew it fast.  Now I have a 108 D with chargrill.  It is a beast.

Cons - it's too frikkin heavy - trailer brakes and all, it is too heavy the way we have it set up - extra large this and that - about 4,000 pounds.  Tongue weight is easily 400-600 pounds - maybe more.  Drops the Yukon XL to it's knees - easily drops a few inches.

Pros - the fire is FAR superior to the 84.  in the 84, I needed to keep sticks to a soda can size MAX.  much larger and I got smoked out.  The 108 is a heavier firebox and larger - much larger.  You can literally throw in a log - like a 10" log - and no smoke.  It just burns - thin and blue.  Very interesting.

Cons - it takes a long time to warm up

Pros - it stay hot with little effort - but let it go down a little - takes a long time to get it back up - you get the idea.

I am going to make a new post and see if anyone knows about a problem I am having.

Back to topic - the fire burns SO much hotter/better, I too haver a hard time keeping paint on anything in that area.  I just carry a can with me and spray it once in a while.

I like the seasoning idea.


----------



## neumsky1 (May 18, 2014)

sumosmoke said:


> The outside of my firebox (Lang 48 Patio) has developed more than enough rust and it's been sanded and re-painted once, but the rust has returned. My husband bought some of that high temp enamal paint (found at the auto parts store) and the plan is:
> 
> 
> 1. sand it down really well
> ...



Naval jelly...unfortunately...does not work...


----------

